# My New Business - Sylish Camera Straps



## tom2898 (Jun 12, 2009)

A friend and I just started HighKey Camera - and we make awesome camera straps that are much better looking than the black, drab one you're probably using right now.  They're pretty awesome, and definitely add style to you and your camera! 

Check them out!! 







 




 



HighKey Camera Straps :thumbup:


----------



## nitrocole (Jun 12, 2009)

those are pretty sweet how much does one go for??????


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 12, 2009)

I want a black one with skulls


----------



## manaheim (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice idea.  None of them perfectly appealed to me, but I was totally like "ooo! I need a cooler camera strap!"  I wish you had some more "normal" colored ones...  I know these muted earthy colors are all the rage, though.

Very nice!


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 12, 2009)

I think I'll stick with my tougher-than-nails camera strap, thanks.  (I freaking love that strap; forget about trying to cut it and making off with my camera. Bwahaha.)


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 13, 2009)

To me they look like they'd match clown suspenders... let's take this to a new level


----------



## rickp (Jun 13, 2009)

how about hand straps?? do you make those?


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 13, 2009)

You should allow people to request styles, looks very professional but i would threat to buy one,do you have any evidence of how tough the strap is?
i wouldnt want to pay $30 then it ends up snapping thus causing my camera damage
it looks pretty sturdy but i would like confirmation (maybe a video of you guys tugging at it and hanging it from places to show that it can bare with the weight of a camera perfectly fine)


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jun 13, 2009)

Do you make custom straps? I would love to see my company logo on them =)


----------



## kundalini (Jun 13, 2009)

Not a bad start, but your designs aren't to my taste.

I got the TPF strap, which is a fantastic strap.  I don't know if they still sell them here.  Then I got a Smugmug strap which is better than the OEM and was FREE.  Finally, I really like the *Black Rapid strap*.  This is great when in crowds, where you need to make yourself smaller and/or working with two cameras.

None of my cameras sport the Nikon strap.  I thought the black strap with garish Nikon Dxxx was ugly and gives clues to how much your gear is worth.  Not too cool in some places.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 13, 2009)

kundalini said:


> I thought the black strap with garish Nikon Dxxx was ugly and gives clues to how much your gear is worth.  Not too cool in some places.



Criminal/Criminal-soon-to-be: "Hmm, that guy has a Nikon D90. Pretty decent 12MP camera; I could sell it for $400. Yeah, I should steal it."

Criminal/Criminal-soon-to-be: "Hmm, that guys has a fancy camera with a big lens on it. Must be worth something."

Which one is more likely? 

(I highly doubt that someone lacking enough subtly so that they would mug you and take your camera, knows so much about cameras that having a Nikon or Canon or w/e strap is going to make a difference.)


----------



## kundalini (Jun 13, 2009)

Okay, how about that I think the Nikon straps are fugly and not very comfortable.  


Not all expensive lenses are big.  Not all criminals are uninformed.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 13, 2009)

Indeed. I was just messing with ya. 

The Nikon straps are indeed fugly. So are the Canon straps, for that matter. And not cushy at all. I love my CA strap though; nice and soft, and lined with steel. Mmmm.


----------



## tom2898 (Jun 15, 2009)

haha - thanks guys.  We actually have a video coming soon to our website of a single strap towing a car.  It's so strong... we were never actually able to make it break. eacesign:

Sorry if you don't like the designs - we'll be coming out with more all the time tho!

And you're all correct... these look much better on your camera than the Nikon or Canon strap advertising your $2,000 cameras to thieves.  :thumbup:


----------



## itznfb (Jun 15, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> (I highly doubt that someone lacking enough subtly so that they would mug you and take your camera, knows so much about cameras that having a Nikon or Canon or w/e strap is going to make a difference.)



on a serious note... they generally wouldn't mug you, they'll take note of the gear they see and follow you until they see an opportunity or see where you put it in your car. maybe grab a license plate and find where you live. (yes this does happen). but theives do generally know the difference in value between a D60 and a D300 or D700. it's never a good idea to display you're carrying something valuable that can easily be resold on the black market.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 15, 2009)

WOW! I'm sure they'll appeal to someone but I'm not the one. I actually like my drab black strap. At least it doesn't bring attention to me.


----------



## DScience (Jun 21, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> I think I'll stick with my tougher-than-nails camera strap, thanks.  (I freaking love that strap; forget about trying to cut it and making off with my camera. Bwahaha.)



Wow, that thing looks like a neck brace! lol


----------

